

Pre to postmortem: the inside story of the death of Palm and webOS - hornokplease
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/5/3062611/palm-webos-hp-inside-story-pre-postmortem

======
adamkiss
I can't believe this isn't on the homepage. Such a great story of clash of
'the doers' on one side and poor management and no vision on the other side.

~~~
skat_et_dieu
I am with you on this!! I can't believe everyone isn't ready this!!

------
timkeller
Anyone feel pretty depressed after reading this? Literally everything that
could go wrong, went wrong.

Absolutely fantastic reporting by The Verge here.

